# SNOW for Upstate NY and VT!



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

According to NOAA, we're supposed to get 4-6" of the white stuff Tuesday-Wednesday night up at my country estate in Washington County, NY (where I'm going for the rest of my Christmas vacation)! Killington's supposed to get 8-12"...can you say SKIING!!! xysport No snow for NJ yet, but I don't want it to snow until I get back anyway! 

No plowing yet, but at least I'll get to ski on some white stuff!!!wesport


----------



## Nascar Fan (Oct 26, 2003)

mkwl;341946 said:


> According to NOAA, we're supposed to get 4-6" of the white stuff Tuesday-Wednesday night up at my country estate in Washington County, NY (where I'm going for the rest of my Christmas vacation)! Killington's supposed to get 8-12"...can you say SKIING!!! xysport No snow for NJ yet, but I don't want it to snow until I get back anyway!
> 
> No plowing yet, but at least I'll get to ski on some white stuff!!!wesport


Where in Washington County are you??I was born and raised in Fort Edward--a Fire Dept member there still,and graduated from Hudson Falls School.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Just outside Whitehall.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

they're saying 6-12" possibly for Warren County, I can't get up there until possibly friday night, hope it lasts. I wanna take some runs on my skis and my snowmobile too. Hell at this rate I might have to throw the plow in the back of the truck and drive up there just to use it.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

BSDeality;342092 said:


> they're saying 6-12" possibly for Warren County, I can't get up there until possibly friday night, hope it lasts. I wanna take some runs on my skis and my snowmobile too. Hell at this rate I might have to throw the plow in the back of the truck and drive up there just to use it.


Yeah, it's supposed to be pretty good, I really hope it comes! I have season passes to Killington, so I NEED the snow to make the passes pay off! I'd like to take up my quad with the plow, but my Dad is concerned about having the trailer jacknife on snowy roads on the way up tomorrow night.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

we will see...we've been begging for it for a month and had nothing...damn grass is still green and almost growing...

Hope there right but I am betting there wrong....


Plow Hard


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

mkwl;342112 said:


> Yeah, it's supposed to be pretty good, I really hope it comes! I have season passes to Killington, so I NEED the snow to make the passes pay off! I'd like to take up my quad with the plow, but my Dad is concerned about having the trailer jacknife on snowy roads on the way up tomorrow night.


I've got season passes @ Gore Mountain in North Creek, NY. Hopefully this will kick-start the ski season.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

SD-Dave;342128 said:


> we will see...we've been begging for it for a month and had nothing...damn grass is still green and almost growing...
> 
> Hope there right but I am betting there wrong....
> 
> Plow Hard


Hate to say..."I told you so"...but I did...nothing more than a dusting then all rain...nothing to even make the ground white 45 degrees all day...


----------

